# I think I'm turning Casein, I think I'm turning Casein, I really think so



## Geophyrd (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Managed to get ahold of two very lovely blanks of casein this week. What I'm wondering is whether to use CA as a sealer once I'm done cutting and polishing them. I've heard Casein can pickup finger marks as permanent stains. But whenever I have used CA with acrylic it always looks less than satisfactory...

So anyone with experience, please let me know. Should I use CA to seal the material, something else or leave it alone once cut and polished?


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 19, 2010)

There was a discussion on this some time ago and most thought it was unnecessary  to put CA on it.  I did not on the one pen I made out of it.


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 19, 2010)

I just sanded thru 12000 and polished. Looks good and no fingerprints. I didn't hold it after eating wings though.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 19, 2010)

I make quite a few casein pens and I never put a finish over the product. I have never had staining or fingerprint issues and IMHO, ANY finish over this beautiful and historically relevant product would simply dimish it's natural beauty.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 19, 2010)

I totally agree with Andy, No finish is needed, I even tried to die it and it wouldn't take.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 19, 2010)

bobjackson said:


> I just sanded thru 12000 and polished. Looks good and no fingerprints. I didn't hold it after eating wings though.



LOL!  I'm working on
Photographing a casein pen and a faux casein side by side, so that the IAP can guess which is which.

If you will donate, say 50 hot wings to the cause, I'll gladly conduct the testing


----------

